# New Lee Valley store opening in Waterloo!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

For all you folks in the KW area there's a new Lee Valley store opening in Waterloo. Less than 5km away from me, Yay! 
Opening slated for late August!
Thanks to Greco for this info...

Waterloo - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

whoo haaa......tool porn........apparently the sign is up.........dang, can't wait 'til August.............


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

That's excellent news! Time to start making my wish list.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the heads-up! We usually go to the one in London, but there's getting to be more reason to head east.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not Waterloo-based, but thanks for reminding me that I need to make a trip to the TO one and pick up a few things!

I love this store!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Not at all handy for me but I am happy to hear LV must be doing well if they are opening new locations. Its nice to see places like Lee Valley instead of Home Depots and Walmart. When I am in that area I like to stop by Chipping Away - nice wood hobby shop that carrys stuff no one else does, ggogle em for webstore. I'm not affiliated with either. I like to support specialty and mom and pops whenever possible.


Sad to say that Chipping Away is no more! It's been gone for over a year now.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

